# Using Cast Iron Humidifiers On Stovetop?



## Hearth Mistress (Dec 27, 2012)

My stove, a Napoleon 1100C, is high gloss enameled cast iron pieces over steel body. I have an enamel over cast iron lattice top humidifier but I put it on a cast iron trivet for fear of it ruining the stove top finish. Granted, the water does heat up and I have to fill it more so than if it was just evaporating but now that I'm running the stove hot pretty much all day long, the air is really dry in the house. The trivet hasn't made any marks but I'm not sure if I want to chance the big pot directly on the top without some input from you all here.

Do you guys put these right on the stovetop? Will it mess up the enamel finish doing so? Is a non-enamel style better? I really love my majolica brown enamel and don't want to ruin it  

Thanks!


----------



## HotCoals (Dec 27, 2012)

Other then for looks stove top stuff won't do much.
That said the wife always keeps our pot topped off..she uses a trivet also but she has overfilled a few times and that's not good..lol.
Buy a humidifier if you really want to add moisture.
Cheers!


----------



## madison (Dec 28, 2012)

As HotCoals suggested, it is a "spit in the wind" , a whole house humidifier (search Essick MoistAir - HD and Lowes used to carry them) works for us, puts out tons of water, can regulate it with its built in humidistat, plus it filters the air somewhat while it humidifies. They have large cannisters that I fill typically once per day during heavy use periods.

I used a cast iron kettle humidifier for one season, it got really nasty inside the kettle, and when directly placed on the stovetop boiled over a couple times, as well as spit moisture onto the (non enameled) stove top and cast iron trivets -> now slightly rusted.

Also softened water or high mineral content water leaves a residue.

IMHO, they look nice, but offer very little humidity value in the average sized and constructed home, and can damage the stove if care is not taken.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Dec 28, 2012)

My stove doesn't have an enamel finish...I have a plain cast iron one that I set straight on the stovetop, but on the step top part (I re-season the steamer in the spring).  It's never boiled over, probably because it is on the step top and we run the blower most of the time.  I use a small watering can to refill it, and usually put some cinammon sticks in it for a nice scent.  I don't think it helps with moisture much, but it's something.  I think the plants we have help with moisture more, lol.


----------



## Malatu (Dec 28, 2012)

Hearth Mistress said:


> My stove, a Napoleon 1100C, is high gloss enameled cast iron pieces over steel body. I have an enamel over cast iron lattice top humidifier but I put it on a cast iron trivet for fear of it ruining the stove top finish. Granted, the water does heat up and I have to fill it more so than if it was just evaporating but now that I'm running the stove hot pretty much all day long, the air is really dry in the house. The trivet hasn't made any marks but I'm not sure if I want to chance the big pot directly on the top without some input from you all here.
> 
> Do you guys put these right on the stovetop? Will it mess up the enamel finish doing so? Is a non-enamel style better? I really love my majolica brown enamel and don't want to ruin it
> 
> Thanks!


 
 The quantity of water one needs to put into the air (to make any kind of impact in humidity) is measured in gallons of water, not ounces.  I have a humidifier that puts out between 3-5 gallons a day on low.  The difference it makes in comfort is astounding.  I have the Essick humidifier..... costs around $100.


----------



## raybonz (Dec 28, 2012)

I use one of these and a 5.5 qt. porcelain cast iron dutch oven sans cover.. I have another one in the cellar I may bring into service.. Definitely makes a comfort difference!

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Sunbeam-Cool-Mist-Humidifier-SCM1100-WM/21670200
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tramontin...tch-Oven-with-Trivet-Assorted-Colors/21667771

Ray


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks guys, I will check out the humidifiers. It's a balance I need to find as the air is dry but my living room is pointed stone and damp without the stove crankin'


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 28, 2012)

I did the pot on the stove bit for years. Until I paid two bucks for a humidistat and saw that with the pot doing its thing the humidity was still 21 percent. Bought two large cool mist jobbies and ain't ever going back. When the power goes out the generator comes on and lights are first, fridge second and the humidifiers are third.


----------

